# Public Domain Films (UK & EU)



## jimjazzuk (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I enjoy writing music to old silent films and wanted to find some films which are in the public domain in the UK/EU. Most of the websites are for the USA and quite a substantial amount of those are not PD. Any suggestions where to find such things?

Many thanks,

J


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jun 26, 2020)

Here's a good site for those looking: https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/film


----------



## d.healey (Jun 26, 2020)

Download & Streaming : Moving Image Archive : Internet Archive


----------



## Violeiro (Jul 8, 2020)

Great Topic! Thanks for the resources


----------



## Martin S (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi Jim jazz, here's a great resource for Danish silent movies:


https://www.stumfilm.dk

(Also available in English)


----------



## Violeiro (Jul 9, 2020)

Are there tricks to find like "dancing scene" "night walk scene" or its just watching one by one?


----------



## Martin S (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi, Violeiro, if you're referring to 'Stumfilm.dk' there's - unfortunately - no search function in the English version of the website. However, there is a search function in the Danish version (upper right corner menu titled 'Søg') - which of course means the search-words would have to be in Danish, but google translate should be able to help you out in that case..


----------



## Rory (Jul 9, 2020)

There’s lots of silent era/early sound footage from several different countries on Guy Jones’s YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpUBuSn_Io93AMpOSw88afQ I think that Mr. Jones may be an archivist. He certainly knows what he's doing.

You could also check out Michael Rogge’s channel. Mr. Rogge was a Dutch banker and shot a lot of 16mm film, much of it in the Far East: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSoPLkmWb7wLC3OXDWCietA I haven't checked how his footage is licensed (Creative Commons?), but in any event I suspect that an e-mail to him would receive a favourable reply.

Rogge also made a part documentary, part fiction film of his own that is on his channel.

I wold think that the British Film Institute might also have footage that you can use. It should at least be able to point you in the right direction on U.K. sources: https://www.bfi.org.uk


----------

